# 2 Year Old Who's Always Tired



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

My 2 year old always seems to be tired. She wakes up at about 7 am each morning, and within a half hour is saying she's sleepy. I always offer her a nap...around 2 pm. She rarely sleeps, although she will play quietly in her crib. Her bedtime is usually between 6:30 and 7pm (although if she's tired enough, I put her to bed at 6pm).

Why I think she's tired: She tells me she's sleepy and lays down (briefly) on the floor in her sleeping position; she sometimes has circles under her eyes; some weeks, she's very grumpy - which is not her usual personality, but is typical when she appears tired.

Any advice? Any thoughts about what could be causing her fatigue?

She was a 25 week preemie, and her eating isn't terrific. She still gets one bottle of Pediasure about an hour and half after she goes to bed (She'll only drink it when she's asleep.) I sometimes wonder if it is nutritional, somehow, since she doesn't eat nearly what her friends her age eat. Or if there's some other issue going on. The only other symptom she has that might be related is that she's hyper sentitive to loud noises. (They startle her and often make her cry.)

Thanks,
Kristina
www.miraclebabyanastasia.com


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Does she have a white noise machine? I just spent almost 2 hours trying to get my 2.5 yo DD to sleep tonight; every little noise had her jumping up and saying, "What's that?!" She has really sharp hearing and hates to go to bed anyway for fear she'll miss something. We both lost about 2 hours' sleep last night cause her daddy had to take a work-emergency phone call at 3:30 am and I guess it woke her up.

At any rate, I am definitely shopping for TWO white noise machines tomorrow!

GL!


----------



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

That's a thought...although getting to sleep isn't really a problem, maybe she's waking up earlier than she would otherwise because of household noise.

After I typed my original post, I also realize I don't know when she was last tested for iron levels. Maybe I should have my pedi look into that.

Kristina


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriswrite* 
That's a thought...although getting to sleep isn't really a problem, maybe she's waking up earlier than she would otherwise because of household noise.

After I typed my original post, I also realize I don't know when she was last tested for iron levels. Maybe I should have my pedi look into that.

Kristina

My first thought was anemia too. I would go ahead and have her tested but while you wait for an appt start giving her high iron foods with citrus to help absorbtion. Maybe keep a food journal too and determine if she is getting enough vitamins for her body?


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

My son's fatigue was caused by a metabolic condition.
But it sounds like she's only getting about 12 hours of sleep? That's less than is typical at that age, and especially at her adjusted age. I wonder if she simply isn't getting enough sleep. What would happen if you bumped the nap up earlier--11 or 12 or 1? Would she eat and then go back to sleep at 7:30 for a bit?

White noise is fantastic here. You need an actual machine or a fan or something that makes a constant noise. Not a CD.

The eating-she only drinks the pediasure when she's asleep. Does she eat or nurse otherwise when awake? Just wondering about reflux..that can certainly affect both eating and quality of sleep.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

My thoughts are iron, quality of sleep at night (as in maybe she's waking alot, but not waking up - does that make sense?). Final thought is maybe she's not tired so much as bored? I have rings under my eyes no matter how well rested I am and I know that DS can be atrocious if he's bored.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

definitely check the hemoglobin levels. anemia can cause circles under the eyes as well. if she likes pediasure, maybe you could get away with sneaking some extra supplements into it like a smoothie?


----------



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts, everyone.

The doctors no longer correct for her prematurity, so she's getting a minimum of sleep for her age group, as I understand it. Since eating is still an issue (she does eat solids on her own, thought, and she drinks a little bit during the day), I wouldn't be surprised if her iron levels are low. Still, she does get a multi-vitamin, plus the nutrients in Pediasure....

Earlier naps don't work, either. She just hates napping. I think she feels she's missing out on stuff.

She does take Prevacid for her reflux, and that seems to make her a lot more comfortable. I don't think reflux is keeping her awake.

I think I'll make an appointment for her to see her pedi.

Kristina


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Momma-

You know I was thinking that if it was my dc then I would prob goto a naturapath or herbalist or even a nutritionist. I have a feeling that it could be anemia, or that she isn't assimulating some vital mineral/vitamens, and I know typical AMA drs would just do test and prescribe... it's their training and not offer more holistic solutions. I think that being such a miracle baby that she is very sensitive and would respond amazingly to more of a holistic response.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Circles under the eyes are often caused by food intolerances and allergies (often called "allergic shiners" for just that reason!). My son has them during certain seasons. My daughter (2 1/2) does not nap unless she happens to be in the car at naptime. If she's grumpy and sleepy and has circles under her eyes, I would do an elimination diet and see if food is an issue. Reflux is also often caused by food intolerances. And for some reason doctors don't seem to think of it very often. That's my best guess. I have two kids with food intolerances.
Kathy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriswrite* 
My 2 year old always seems to be tired. She wakes up at about 7 am each morning, and within a half hour is saying she's sleepy. I always offer her a nap...around 2 pm. She rarely sleeps, although she will play quietly in her crib. Her bedtime is usually between 6:30 and 7pm (although if she's tired enough, I put her to bed at 6pm).

Why I think she's tired: She tells me she's sleepy and lays down (briefly) on the floor in her sleeping position; she sometimes has circles under her eyes; some weeks, she's very grumpy - which is not her usual personality, but is typical when she appears tired.

Any advice? Any thoughts about what could be causing her fatigue?

She was a 25 week preemie, and her eating isn't terrific. She still gets one bottle of Pediasure about an hour and half after she goes to bed (She'll only drink it when she's asleep.) I sometimes wonder if it is nutritional, somehow, since she doesn't eat nearly what her friends her age eat. Or if there's some other issue going on. The only other symptom she has that might be related is that she's hyper sentitive to loud noises. (They startle her and often make her cry.)

Thanks,
Kristina
www.miraclebabyanastasia.com


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

I also suggest the noise machine (kohls/Mervyns/Walmart have a good one by homedics), and upoing the nap to an earlier time. Mine wakes around 7am and takes her nap at 12 everyday. Also agree about anemia testing and wanted to add that you should also have a lead test. Just to be sure. And make sure if you go to a regular doc(not a naturopath or holistic doc), that you look at the labs yourself. Because many reg. doc's will say normal when the results are at the very bottome of the normal range, which is not good.


----------

